# season to date totals



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

so far we are at 72" for this season, normally we should be at 33". whats everyone else at.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

95" no idea on what we should be at, since our avg is 74".

But we're now at 8 or 9 out of 11 years of over 80" so I think the avg is going to change.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

right around 49" and almost all of it in December...


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

clark lawn;745473 said:


> so far we are at 72" for this season, normally we should be at 33". whats everyone else at.


Clark,
Is that the official measure from the airport in Vienna ????


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

about 70": here to date in Valparaiso, Indiana. Our norm is around 40-50 for the season in years past


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

above average 24"


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

EJK2352;745682 said:


> Clark,
> Is that the official measure from the airport in Vienna ????


ya from the National Weather Service.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicAirport at Ottawa Ontario Canada 190 centimeters = 75 inches:saluteayupI want at least another 75:realmad:


----------

